# Breeding Locusts?



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

CAn anyone let me know the ins and out's of breeding locusts? 

Thanks


----------



## reptilefoodstore.co.uk (Apr 7, 2010)

*locust breeding*

Hi
It really depends on what you want to do with them such as as personal use or to breed to sell.
We breed our own and use them ourselves and to sell. Pm me with what you require to do with them and i can try to explain the size set up etc you need to breed

Nic 




Iguanaquinn said:


> CAn anyone let me know the ins and out's of breeding locusts?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Its difficult to do well on a small scale. I would not recommend you breed them unless you have a large collection of lizards to feed.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Its difficult to do well on a small scale. I would not recommend you breed them unless you have a large collection of lizards to feed.


 
couldnt agree more.

I had the problem where i tried to only do a handful before, and in the end im now deciding to do for both mine and some of my mates lizards (totally about 30 pets, including 2 boscs) as i kept getting too many eggs.


Karl


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

If you don't do it properly you might as well not bother. Starting with a handful of locusts as breeding stock is just a waste of time. 

If you do it properly it will be alot more work than say roaches, and then you you will end up with probably far to many locusts.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I have been considering roaches too but would sell them to the local pet shop.. Was just wondering what would be easier..


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Roaches are much much much easier.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

That's that sorted then lol cheers....


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Roaches are much much much easier.


 
Again, i agree with Blaptica here (he is the king of livefood after all :notworthy

Only reason i stopped roaches is because my girlfriend found one in her shoe......


How many locusts would you recommend for starting a breeder colony then Blaptica?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

KarlW said:


> Again, i agree with Blaptica here (he is the king of livefood after all :notworthy
> 
> Only reason i stopped roaches is because my girlfriend found one in her shoe......
> 
> ...


Unlucky lol, I will be feeding my stock and my m8's T's and I think he's after a Bosc too, I may also use breeding my own stock as an excuse to the Mrs for getting my Bosc to lol... Blaptica, that AWD is a wee cracker, settling in well and got plenty of hides. Set it up with the soil looks great. Thanks for the info before :2thumb:


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

reptilefoodstore.co.uk said:


> Pm me with what you require to do with them and i can try to explain the size set up etc you need to breed.


I know you wasn't talking to me... but I have sent you a PM and if it's not too much trouble then could you please help me out,

thanks : victory:

-fraggs-


----------



## annscave (Dec 29, 2010)

*smell*

Do locusts smell? Like crickets do

Make as much noise? as crickets do

I dont know but they breed much about the same way I think food water and 85f to 90f laying medium sand or peat

anyone know about the smell and noise


----------



## reptilefoodstore.co.uk (Apr 7, 2010)

annscave said:


> Do locusts smell? Like crickets do
> 
> Make as much noise? as crickets do
> 
> ...


Hi
No noise and no smell


----------



## annscave (Dec 29, 2010)

*smell*

So even if there is just no smell they have to be better to breed than crickets as crickets even after a few days stink like wow not nice and if there is no noise well peace in the camp at the moment I have boxes of mealworms and crickets all over the place and the Geckos are only starting to lay......


----------

